# Broadband Modem is Experiencing Connectivity Issues



## sjdswanlund (Sep 24, 2014)

Our family recently switched out our outdated D-Link router for an Xfinity Gateway router, since our provider is Comcast. However, ever since the switch my laptop has had very limited access, or none at all. I use an Intel Centrino-n 2230 Wireless Adapter, which is the same as my brother's, but he can connect fine.

The only difference between the two laptops is I run a Windows 7 64-bit operating system, while he uses Windows 8. When I look at the Wireless Network Connection Status, it shows the signal from the Xfinity router is excellent, with speeds ranging from 50 to 100 mbs, and sometimes all the way down to 1.

My computer has all the latest updates, and the same goes for the adapter, which both me and my brother have the latest version of. Nothing malicious, be it virus or malware, has been noticed by Norton either.


Here is what my ipconfig/all command has shown:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Dawn>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bella
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-6C-66-7C-2E-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:2:5000:6ce:ec34:107f:ae1c:1f6c(Prefe
rred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:2:5000:6ce:fd23:5948:6644:b838(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ec34:107f:ae1c:1f6c%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 23, 2014 11:54:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 30, 2014 11:54:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::faed:a5ff:fe63:95c1%15
10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 375417958
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-5E-C7-81-A0-B3-CC-51-E6-D8

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:558:feed::2
2001:558:feed::1
75.75.76.76
75.75.75.75
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-B3-CC-51-E6-D8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-6C-66-7C-2E-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{62B8639C-0E7A-4463-B4AE-67B8F65A69F4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4F3A871A-F21E-47FA-BDAC-9049D404C6B2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:cc1:11ae:b38e:5abf(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc1:11ae:b38e:5abf%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {0EDD1514-0131-482F-9212-B4C13BD67352}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Dawn>



Continuing with the rest of the prerequisites. Like I mentioned before, our Internet Service Provider is Comcast. Also, we use Cable as our Broadband Connection. We use the Xfinity Gateway Router, and I use the Intel Centrino-n 2230 Wireless Adapter, which is up to date. For Anti-virus and Firewall Protection, I use Norton.

I will stop here for now so everybody can look over the details and get back to me, let me know what I should change or look into next, then I will update the thread on the progress I've made.

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

From an IP configuration point of view your machine seems fine. As a test can you please try and test network connectivity by booting into Windows Safe mode with Networking. This will help to determine if there is a third party application that could be affecting your connection.

Should it not work then we may be looking at a possible driver issue.

Does connectivity work fine with a wired connection?

Josh :smile:


----------



## sjdswanlund (Sep 24, 2014)

I am posting this message from my laptop, while in Safe Mode. I don't know if it helps, but I ran ipconfig/all again, except this time while in Safe Mode - I don't know if it will show things differently, Either way this is what came up on the Command Prompt:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Dawn>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bella
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-6C-66-7C-2E-3D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.mn.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-6C-66-7C-2E-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:2:5000:6ce:ec34:107f:ae1c:1f6c(Prefe
rred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:2:5000:6ce:80a6:e78a:f8eb:146e(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ec34:107f:ae1c:1f6c%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 25, 2014 12:22:48 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 02, 2014 12:22:48 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::faed:a5ff:fe63:95c1%15
10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 375417958
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-5E-C7-81-A0-B3-CC-51-E6-D8
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:558:feed::2
2001:558:feed::1
75.75.76.76
75.75.75.75
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-B3-CC-51-E6-D8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{0EE96541-FDD0-4F9E-AF86-137FECB76F72}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {5F7D0A60-44F5-44CF-AF51-11B8A176D06D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{90719F37-8B3E-41D2-AB70-5A00756AB3AB}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Dawn>



Does any of this help us get closer to answer of what is making the connection so bad? Or for that matter, the solution to fixing it? Since as of now I can't test out the connection through an Ethernet cable, would the next steps be running a Trace Route test, as well as a Pathping test? Is there any other tests to try as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Go into tcp/ip properties and uncheck ipv6
Now see if your performance is better.

You would also want to do two things;

go to speedtest.net and do a broadband test then post the results for review
download and install xirrus wifi inspector and post a screen shot of what it sees for local wifi access points.


----------



## sjdswanlund (Sep 24, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> Go into tcp/ip properties and uncheck ipv6
> Now see if your performance is better.
> 
> You would also want to do two things;
> ...


Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Xirrus won't install on my computer right for some reason.


----------



## sjdswanlund (Sep 24, 2014)

Now, this is the results of a pathping test I did - I was testing it with the America's Diablo 3 Battle.net servers:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Dawn>pathping 12.129.209.68 > c:\pathping.txt
Access is denied.

C:\Users\Dawn>pathping 12.129.209.68

Tracing route to 12.129.209.68 over a maximum of 30 hops

0 Bella.hsd1.mn.comcast.net. [10.0.0.3]
1 10.0.0.1
2 * * *
Computing statistics for 25 seconds...
Source to Here This Node/Link
Hop RTT Lost/Sent = Pct Lost/Sent = Pct Address
0 Bella.hsd1.mn.comcast.net. [10.0.0
.3]
0/ 100 = 0% |
1 1ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% 10.0.0.1

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Dawn>


Does this reveal anything significant?


----------



## sjdswanlund (Sep 24, 2014)

So I bought a wireless usb adapter to use, but the same issues persist. I was thinking it was the wireless adapter, but I think its simply the router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

In addition.... have you tried a wired connection? 

Have you tried connecting your laptop to a different Wi-Fi networks? Are you able to replicate the issue?

If the Norton program is disabled, does it make a difference?


----------



## sjdswanlund (Sep 24, 2014)

When my mom uses the Laptop she uses an Ethernet cable, since she is right by the router where she uses it, but I forgot to ask her if there was any noticeable changes. I will test it out myself and let you know what happens.

There are no other Wi-Fi networks for me to try. All the other ones that come up when the computer scans for nearby networks is those from my neighbors, which are all secure.

Lastly, I believe I tried disabling Norton, or at least the Firewall. I'm going to also double check this issue, since I can't remember if I disabled it or changed some allow/block areas.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may take your laptop to a public hotspot - library, McDonalds, etc..., this way we'll know for sure if the issue is coming from your laptop/Wi-Fi adapter or not.

Yes please test it out yourself and connect directly to the router.


----------

